# Which Character Class From the World R:2 are you?



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

I find the new character classes in .hack//GU interesting. Even more interesting tho, is which one you guys would like to be, and why. If you're unfamiliar with the new character classes, here:



			
				Wikipedia Article said:
			
		

> Blade: A character class that uses swords to fight, swift, agile, and similar to a Blademaster in The World. Endrance, Silabus, Bordeaux, Kaede, Taika, and Ender are known Blade users.
> 
> Brandish: A character class that uses two-handed heavy weapons to fight, usually broadswords, similar to a Heavy Blade in The World.(Some swords have mechanized "secondary weapons" on them; such as a chainsaw) Haseo chose Brandish as the second of his three Multi-Weapon classes. This class is also used by Sakaki, Grein, and Gabi. Giro's note: Grein actually uses a large stone axe, so I'd say that this classes is somewhat of a combination of heavy blade and heavy axe from the first version of The World.
> 
> ...



Alright, so I'll go first. One think I'd like about playing The World, is being able to portray myself with an avatar that's impossible to use on a forum like this. Therefore, I'd try to choose a class that best suits me IRL. 

That said, the first class I'd eliminate is the Brandish class. I'm a weakling, and not quite suited to heavy weaponry. T

he next ones I'd elimate are Harvest and Warlock. I'm not too into the whole magic casting thing. 

Then Dance Macabre. It seems kinda pansy for my personality - like all fluid and dancy. I can't dance for my life. So no. 

Grappler? No. Again, the whole physical stength thing. I'm quite sure that many of you could take me down in a fist-to-fist fight. 

Blade? Nah, just a little generic for my taste.

Those eliminated, we are left with the Flicker, Twin Sword, Multi-Weapon, Steam Gunner, and Partisan class. This is where it gets difficult for me. I think I'd go with Multi-Weapon class though - the diversity appeals to me, and then I wouldn't have to worry about regretting my choice later, because I could choose three out of the four character classes I wouldn't mind using. So I'd be a Multi-Weapon, with a first choice of Partisan, because I like spears. Second choice would be Steam Gunner. I'm not too into guns, but these guns are freaking cool. I mean. It's like a sword and gun, similar to Gunblades in FF8. Like a hightech archer. And with short distance fighting too. 8D Third choice. Ugh, left with Flicker and Twin Sword. And I have no idea. Maybe I'd go with Twin Sword, because of the speed. 

So there we have it. Now it's your guys turn! There might be more new character classes in the coming //GU games, so if this is the case, I'll make a new poll.

If you like this thread, perhaps I shall make one for the classic .hack games, with the original six classes.


----------



## Mugendai-Shi (Jun 26, 2006)

steam gunner sounds good to me, i wonder if the weapons look like gunblades <.< my second choice would be flicker


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 26, 2006)

Oy. If I had to choose, I'd say Twin Sword first, as I'm obsessed with the flashiness of dual-wielding. Then...Warlock/Steam Gunner. I sort of like the inner-strength side of magic-weilding, and I love gunblades, which is what I am picturing the latter's weapon as.

Thank FU for interesting me at all in this game/series. I'll probably start my effort to catch up with it in the next couple of months order to play gu when it gets here.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

Here are some pictures of Steam Gunners:


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 26, 2006)

Khun's weapon is a winner, but ovan looks cool as hell  Nice


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Khun's weapon is a winner, but ovan looks cool as hell  Nice



I liked Ovan's weapon better myself, but the seal on his arm annoys me. I am uncertain as to why it might be sealed in the first place. =/


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh, his blade runs all the way up the gun too. That is nice. I thought it was just a little blade at the end, and was disappointed xD

I sort of like the seal though. Gives it a "wtf?", which most things could use, in my opinion


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

Haha, at first I thought the seal was a gattling gun of sorts, which would have killed the character's appeal to me completely, until I started lurking at a .hack forum. I was reading a couple of posts, and then I was like "Wtf, that's a seal?!". XD


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah, I had no clue why he had a big barrel on his arm until you said what it was  Just liked the design.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

For further discussion, I'm going to post the rest of the character images currently at the C2C Official website.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jun 26, 2006)

Dear lord, brandish haseo is victorious. 

And Piros made me LOL.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Dear lord, brandish haseo is victorious.
> 
> And Piros made me LOL.



Indeed. There is no official art for his Flicker form yet, but I'll find a pic anyway. Personally I like his Brandish form best. 

Ugh, and Piros. -_- He's just like my ex-friend Jesse. It's so creepy. I hope there's another Partisan besides him. XD


----------



## Spectrum (Jun 26, 2006)

Multi-Weapon, and then probably Flicker, Grappler, and Partisan, because those are the classes most similar to the weapons/fighting styles I'm familiar with in RL (polearms, hand-to-hand combat, etc.). None of the weapons in the pics so far are really quite the type of thing I'd like to use, though; I'd prefer something lighter and easy to twirl around. (However, not all of the pics are showing up for me, so I might be missing something.) IIRC, though, Skeith's weapon fits the bill quite nicely.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

Here are my thoughts:

Haseo - He's just badass. In all three forms, but most specifically the Brandish one.

Kuhn - Pretty boy a bit, but I enjoy his smart wink from the videos I've seen him in.

Ovan - Pretty much what I said above. He's grown on me for sure.

Matsu - Looks generic but awesome. His name means 'pine' in Nihongo.

Piros the 3rds - Creepy. As stated, reminds me of my ex-friend. I wonder if they'll get Cosmo's voice actor to do his voice, as they got him to do Piros's voice in the original four .hack games. 

Pai - Hmm...She's scantally clad. My hormones say "Hot.", but my brain says "Put some clothes on." 

Yowkow - *Whistles* She's hot, AND I don't need my brains to say "Put some clothes on." XD

Taika - Weird. Is that a duck mask? 

Taihaku - His name means "to grow old" in Nihongo. Pathetic loser old fool!

Tenrow - Wow. He looks awesome. He was asking Haseo if he was going to steal something in the Vol.2 Preview trailer. o_o

Tri-Edge - A very scary version of Kite. They did a good job on making him look creepy. They did a better job on Balmung, judging from the volume two cover art, and a better job yet on Orca.

Gabi - Again, very cool. I think he'll be cooler with a scythe than one of those large swords, so _please_ be a Flicker. 

Kaede - Same as Yowkow. 

Keyaki - 1. Is that a boy, or a girl? 2. Are those horns, or pigtails? Not a good first impression. =/

Endrance - I was shocked to find that this character is a boy?! Bizarre.

Bordeaux - She is ugly AND scantally clad. Gross.

Gaspard - God knows what this is, but it's so cute. I just want to  it.

Silabus - Woah, another one! Is this a boy, or a girl?

Sakaki - Naturally, I enjoy his Samurai-esque appearance. 

Grein - He's cool. Black, blobby, braided and Brandish.  

Negimaru - Reminds me of Beshimi from the Oniwabanshuu in Ruroken. Weird, but he'll be dead cool to me if those daggers happen to have a poison effect on them.

Atoli - Hmm, her personality is sort of sweet. She seems to be very concerned with the feelings of others, judging from GU+, the manga.

Yata - Hmm...Why he chose to be a Dance Macabre is beyond me. Reminds me of someone, but no idea who. 

Sakubo - Weirdo. Does she have split personalities, or what? Fans seem to think that it's two twin sisters sharing the same character, but we'll see. I think it would be more fun if she had mental problems. >D


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> Multi-Weapon, and then probably Flicker, Grappler, and Partisan, because those are the classes most similar to the weapons/fighting styles I'm familiar with in RL (polearms, hand-to-hand combat, etc.). None of the weapons in the pics so far are really quite the type of thing I'd like to use, though; I'd prefer something lighter and easy to twirl around. (However, not all of the pics are showing up for me, so I might be missing something.) IIRC, though, Skeith's weapon fits the bill quite nicely.



Oh yeah, Skeith's scythe FTW.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll pick Blade (a Blade able to use iaido would kick copious amounts of ass, I don't care what anyone says). Multi-Weapon just seems like such a copout class to me.

Speaking of Multi-Weapon, if you choose that, please state the three classes you wish to emulate, in the order they're unlocked. XD

And Amæthσn, Bordeaux is indeed a Blade, and Gabi is a Brandish. Being able to read katakana for the win.


----------



## Bass (Jun 26, 2006)

I would either be a Blade or Brandish. Giant axes FTW!


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> I'll pick Blade. Multi-Weapon is such a copout class.
> 
> Speaking of Multi-Weapon, if you choose that, please state the three classes you wish to emulate, in the order they're unlocked. XD
> 
> And Am?thσn, Bordeaux is indeed a Blade, and Gabi is a Brandish. Being able to read katakana for the win.



Thanks. I had no idea what copout meant. I LEARNED A NEW WORD, SUCKERS!1

Oh, hears to that. I do believe I said my order was Partisan, Steam Gunner, Twin Sword.

Oh, thanks for clarifying, I'll edit. Indeed. I was sitting there with kana charts trying to figure that text out to no avail.  I don't suppose you could 
clarify Keyaki's class?

Ugh, I can't wait until we get the new vBulletin update, and I can tag posts to quote as I read, instead of having to run back and forth and edit things. 



> I would either be a Blade or Brandish. Giant axes FTW!



Indeed, if only I could find myself capable of weilding one.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 26, 2006)

Partisan, Steam Gunner, and Twin Sword.

Well, you've certainly got variety.

Just remember, on the same principle as Red Mages from Final Fantasy, a Multi-Weapon is weaker in their chosen classes than someone purely in that class at the same level.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Partisan, Steam Gunner, and Twin Sword.
> 
> Well, you've certainly got variety.



That's me for you. My brother says that my thought processes are the most abstract and illogical he's ever seen. XD



> Just remember, on the same principle as Red Mages from Final Fantasy, a Multi-Weapon is weaker in their chosen classes than someone purely in that class at the same level.



Meh, I tend not to view it in that way though - even if this is the case, I just view the class as its own individual thing rather than the three parts. Besides, pros are fun quests to unlike your next part, and the appearance change.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 26, 2006)

Aye, the whole three forms thing is definitely a plus side of the class.


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 26, 2006)

Multi-Weapon seems cool.


----------



## Pazuzu (Jun 26, 2006)

Multi-Weapon, with Twin Sword - Harvest - Blade.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> Multi-Weapon seems cool.



Well, which three classes then, fool? *Smacks k1nj3*


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

In IRC, the following stubborn fools gave me an answer and didn't reply to the post:

Dytopianday/Dani/Blue/KnK said she'd be a Flicker.
Hef said he'd be a Dance Macabre


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

Man...
I love .Hack.
I would be a brandish/Steam Gunner/Flicker

I wish they would make a Multi Player Online Game on this.
Gota few questions,

Release date for US?
Online?
Gamesystem?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, there was .hack//fragment, but that sucked. XD


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Well, there was .hack//fragment, but that sucked. XD



Yeah, did it? I never followed that much, but I expected as much. How come?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 26, 2006)

Basically, imagine the .hack//games, with limited character creation, the inability to play without a party (you have to form a party in the Chat function), and a limitation to how many people can be in one area at once.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jun 26, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Basically, imagine the .hack//games, with limited character creation, the inability to play without a party (you have to form a party in the Chat function), and a limitation to how many people can be in one area at once.


Oh noes D:


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 26, 2006)

In fact, it's even been stated that there are absolutely no plans to release it outside of Japan, you need all the fancy extras for the PS2 to play it anyway.

Oh well, here's hoping for a full real-life version of The World or The World R:2...someday.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, that'll be good. Didn't you need //Fragment data to access all of the features on that special disk though? I wonder if they'll change that for the USA release.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 26, 2006)

Correct, and yeah, I'm sure the people behind the U.S. release will do something about that.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 27, 2006)

I wish we could get an admin to change the poll around, because in reality, Flicker has another vote, and Dance Macabre has a vote, and Bass said Brandish, but he didn't cast his vote. -_-;

Haha, they better. I'd be angry if I didn't get those special features and stuff. What are they supposed to have anyway?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm not too pleased with the severe lack of Blade fans around here. XD


----------



## Procyon (Jun 27, 2006)

Haha, this game could change my mind, if the Blades are any better than the Blademasters from the first games - I have nothing against Blades, it's just that they can be a little unoriginial, compared to a class like Flicker or Steam Gunner.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 27, 2006)

I guess I just like the classic touch.

And swords, I like swords. XD


----------



## Astronaut (Jun 27, 2006)

sweet sweet tri-edge.
if I could be anything, I'd want want to be that.
I loved be a twin blade user, I got used to the system of it.
I would definitly want the 'sameol same ol'


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 27, 2006)

You'll get used to it in .hack//G.U. as well, Twin Sword is Haseo's Form 1 weapon class, after all.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 27, 2006)

At first, I didn't like the changes //G.U. is bringing in, but they really grew on me. It's exciting.

I have the first five episodes of //Roots on my computer. Tomorrow morning will be a good time to watch, as both of my parents will be at work. x_x [/Sneaky] I could be doing worse though.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 27, 2006)

Story-wise, .hack//G.U. is beyond anything I could've hoped for, to be honest. It's a shame that the games are still incredibly short, from what I've heard anyway.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 27, 2006)

Really? So that whole thing about the first game being longer than the previous four combined was just a rumor?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 27, 2006)

A giant fib, I'm afraid.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh, that's awful. I'll pwn whoever announced that at Bandai, because they got my hopes up. Still, I'll find ways to amuse myself. There's always the random field thing with the Chaos Gate.  Hey, do you know if there are all five Root Towns in this game?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, here's a bit of random trivia for you...

Apparently, part of the backstory details a great battle between men and gods, in which four out of the five great cities were destroyed. The gods cast Fort Auf down from the sky, crushing Dun Loireag in the process. The World R:2 is based on said passage.

Because of this, the only Root Town that remains as it once was is Mac Anu. All the other Root Towns have been overhauled.

In .hack//G.U. Vol.1: Saitan, you can go to both the Delta server (obviously) and the Omega server, although you can't access fields/dungeons in the Omega server, only the Battle Arena.


----------



## Freed (Jun 27, 2006)

I'll go for Blade all the way. I mean, it's not because swords are "cool-looking" but because I like that kind of fighting style, being in a close-range combat with your opponent(s) and being quick at the same time. Pheraps too many people like swordmen type people in video games but I just always liked that type of class...oh and also I prefer having only one swords instead of two 

and since the Blade class is pretty close to the Blademaster class and that was what Balmung of the Azure Sky was, well....


----------



## Procyon (Jun 27, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Well, here's a bit of random trivia for you...
> 
> Apparently, part of the backstory details a great battle between men and gods, in which four out of the five great cities were destroyed. The gods cast Fort Auf down from the sky, crushing Dun Loireag in the process. The World R:2 is based on said passage.
> 
> ...



Srsly? Ugh, Fort Auf was my favorite server. I wished that they kept that. So, does this mean that a Sigma server exists, but it's completely changed, or that the server no longer exists? Oh, and the title of the first volume...Does Saitan translate to "Ressurection", or "Rebirth"? I've seen alot of both. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 27, 2006)

All of the servers still exist, they just all have different names and appearances, sans Mac Anu.

And Saitan means both Resurrection and Rebirth, however, the official U.S. name for Vol.1 is _.hack//G.U. vol.1//Rebirth_.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 27, 2006)

That could be an interesting thing though - I wonder how the other servers will turn out. I really like the unghetto Omega now though. And Carmina Gadelica could have used some revamping. It was all. Dark and stuff. XD

Oh, okay, thanks for clearing that up. [/Wishes he knew Japanese]

Haha, Fred's a blade too. You have a minion Rhys.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 27, 2006)

Lumina Cross (the new Omega server) kinda reminds me of Carmina Gadelica, only with a badass Arena in which you can watch or engage in PvP mayhem.

And awesome, another Blade user. Just let it be known that I'm gonna be the new Twilight Dragon, no one else. You can all be Hibun-Tsukai (Epitaph-Wielders) though...well, eight of you can anyway. XD


----------



## Procyon (Jun 27, 2006)

Lumina Cross is a cool name. I'd take a Carmina Gadelicaesque server over a ghetto Net Slum Lia Fail though. 

Hey Rhys, I've been thinking. Even though there's a .hack FC, we could still make our own .hack FC - it would just have to be more specific, so it wouldn't seem to identify too closely to the other one and get trashed. 

Haha, that gave me an idea. We should all draw our ideal character in the world - it would be fun. Pity I have no skill with the pencil. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 27, 2006)

Like I said, the .hack//Roots thread is the honorary place for all random, all continuity encompassing .hack talk. The only thing that keeps it from being moved is probably the fact that we do infact talk about .hack//Roots.

And if I didn't such at drawing so much, I'd take you up on that. Hell, I may just do that anyway.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 27, 2006)

Haha, if you do it, I will.  Man, and that would be annoying too - I'd have to draw three different forms. T_T


----------



## John Fuuma (Jun 27, 2006)

Steam Gunner, because of balance. I always strive for balance and the SGer class seams to be very balanced.

@ final ultima: I'd draw that too. Just give me a few days and I'll get it.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 27, 2006)

Just remember, you have to give a character their Wave pattern. That one marking someone on their body that correlates with the Wave mentioned in the Epitaph of Twilight.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 28, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Just remember, you have to give a character their Wave pattern. That one marking someone on their body that correlates with the Wave mentioned in the Epitaph of Twilight.



Wait. Are the markings on the characters symbolic of that? I never seemed to notice. XD


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, the patterns represent the Wave, which is referenced constantly within the Epitaph of Twilight.

While this is not especially plot important for most, it is for Kite (who upon receiving the Twilight Bracelet, received these symbols all over his outfit as opposed to just his face) and Haseo (whose Wave changes with each form unlocked).

It would seem that every Multi-Weapon gets a new Wave with each form.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, they explain the wave stuff in .hack//ROOTS. I thought that the town in wich .hack//ROOTS is happening is Carmina Gadelica... guess i was wrong.
On cool thing that i noticed is that 8 players in .hack//G.U. have the waves surname.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 28, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Yes, the patterns represent the Wave, which is referenced constantly within the Epitaph of Twilight.
> 
> While this is not especially plot important for most, it is for Kite (who upon receiving the Twilight Bracelet, received these symbols all over his outfit as opposed to just his face) and Haseo (whose Wave changes with each form unlocked).
> 
> It would seem that every Multi-Weapon gets a new Wave with each form.



Yeah, I noticed quite a few allusions to the Epitaph just in the first five episodes, specifically in the lost areas. One of them had a lake called Arch Koein, I believe, and there was the one where Ovan talked about the dragon in the bottom of the lake. 



> Yes, they explain the wave stuff in .hack//ROOTS. I thought that the town in wich .hack//ROOTS is happening is Carmina Gadelica... guess i was wrong.
> On cool thing that i noticed is that 8 players in .hack//G.U. have the waves surname.



Ahh, okay. I just finished episode episode five not even ten minutes ago, so I'll get there.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 28, 2006)

X-T said:
			
		

> Yes, they explain the wave stuff in .hack//ROOTS. I thought that the town in wich .hack//ROOTS is happening is Carmina Gadelica... guess i was wrong.
> On cool thing that i noticed is that 8 players in .hack//G.U. have the waves surname.


Pretty much all of .hack//Roots, when not in Mac Anu or the Twilight Brigade @HOME, is set in either random fields/dungeons, the TaN @HOME, or of course, the Lost Grounds.

Oh, and if you've only just come to that revelation about .hack//G.U., you're in for a giant treat. I mean, my avatar and sig pretty much testifies to that.



			
				Amæthσn said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed quite a few allusions to the Epitaph just in the first five episodes, specifically in the lost areas. One of them had a lake called Arch Koein, I believe, and there was the one where Ovan talked about the dragon in the bottom of the lake.


Indeed.

Just remember, if you do draw your Multi-Weapon character, you have to change his Wave with each form, just like Haseo. It doesn't necessarily have to be on his face or other body parts though, some characters have their Wave somewhere on their outfit instead.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 28, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Oh, and if you've only just come to that revelation about .hack//G.U., you're in for a giant treat. I mean, my avatar and sig pretty much testifies to that.



Do you think that the other characters who don't have avatars like that are less important, or equally important? 



> Just remember, if you do draw your Multi-Weapon character, you have to change his Wave with each form, just like Haseo. It doesn't necessarily have to be on his face or other body parts though, some characters have their Wave somewhere on their outfit instead.



Yeah, I'll keep this in mind as I draw. Thinking up what the character looks like is hard, but even more difficult is getting the pencil to be faithful to the image. XD


----------



## Azure-kun (Jun 28, 2006)

. . .lol I love .hack  twin blader FTW


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 28, 2006)

Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Do you think that the other characters who don't have avatars like that are less important, or equally important?


That wasn't what I was saying, I was just bringing up that if he thought sharing the titles of the Phases was interesting, then being able to turn into their respective Avatars would be far beyond interesting.



			
				Am?thσn said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'll keep this in mind as I draw. Thinking up what the character looks like is hard, but even more difficult is getting the pencil to be faithful to the image. XD


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 28, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> That wasn't what I was saying, I was just bringing up that if he thought sharing the titles of the Phases was interesting, then being able to turn into their respective Avatars would be far beyond interesting.



Yeah, that's very true. I just wanted to know if you thought that. Because I read at some other forum, while lurking, that those characters are more important or something. @.@


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 28, 2006)

Ah...well, that kinda goes without saying, doesn't it?


----------



## Procyon (Jun 28, 2006)

Yeah, I guess.  Question: When Haseo gets data drained by Tri-Edge, did he only end up back at level one and such because he was an Epitaph-Wielder, or something? Because Shino, on the other hand, fell into a coma.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 28, 2006)

Yup, it's the general consensus that Epitaph-Wielders have some sort of resistance to Data Drain.


----------



## Stormshadow (Jun 28, 2006)

i'm sorry but what game is this your talking about?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 28, 2006)

.hack//G.U. Vol.1: Saitan (.hack//G.U. vol.1//Rebirth outside of Japan), it's not out in the U.S. yet.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 28, 2006)

I just finished episode ten. So good! I'm really loving //Roots. 

The translations of the other ones are A Voice that Reminds Me of You and At a Walking Pace, right?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 28, 2006)

Yup, those are reasonably correct translations for Kimi Omou Koe and Aruku Youna Hayasa de.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 29, 2006)

I just finished episode 12. Why did the Za-Warudo subber have to go to Anime Expo?  

Yata and Pai debut episode.  Oh, and I'm working on a theory that Phyllus I think his name was - is really Taihaku.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 29, 2006)

Phyllo, and I dunno. I don't think they sound alike, from what I remember. I'll need to double check.


----------



## Procyon (Jun 29, 2006)

XD. It's easier to remember the names when you're listening to them in English. (First thing I've watched subbed, so it's different.) You should have heard some of my variations of Sakisaka. XD

And yeah, haha, well, they're both old, so who knows.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jun 29, 2006)

Ah, I can't remember when I first watched a subbed anime. It took some getting used to, I'll give you that.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 5, 2006)

I've found a rumor that Taihaku is a Steam Gunner () and that Tenrow is a Grappler. I wonder how reliable they are. I guess some tech-head's been analyzing the game's data or something. :S


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 5, 2006)

Hmm, let's wait until some actual confirmation, shall we? XD

By the way, I'm thinking of starting a .hack RP, interested?


----------



## Procyon (Jul 5, 2006)

Yeah, sounds fun. Let me know.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 5, 2006)

Actually, I checked that list of hacked character info, and I found some parts particularly interesting.

 Tri-Edge - Level 47 - _Twin Fangs of the Void_ (双剣 虚空ノ双牙) 
Sakubo - Level 65 - _Ghost Tome: Demonshell Tome_ (幽典・鬼甲書) 
Tenrow - Level 80 - _Crushing Fists: Violent Howl_ (崩拳・激吼) 
Ovan - Level 90 _- Dark Bayonet: Twilight_ (冥銃剣・逢魔ヶ刻) 
Sakaki - Level 127 _- Streamsword: Divine Frost Daybreak_ (流水剣・天氷時暁)
Yata - Level 128 _- Ghostfan: Raven_ (幽扇・闇烏) 
Taihaku - Level 134 - _(Unknown Steam Gun)_ 
Gabi - Level 148 _- Tailfang King_ (我尾牙王) 
Keyaki - Level 150 - _Deathscythe: Palm of _ (死出鎌・観音掌) 

Tri-Edge only being Level 47 was a tad perplexing, but then I realised that you fight him at about Level 50 yourself.

Aha, I knew the level cap would be about 150, I just knew it. XD


----------



## Procyon (Jul 5, 2006)

What do you take the above information as? Characters you fight, that are playable, or something else? Lemme tell you, if I don't get to add Tenrow to my party, I might just kill someone.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 5, 2006)

I imagine that most of them will be playable...exceptions include Tri-Edge (hell, I'm secretly hoping that Tri-Edge will be playable above anyone else, but it doesn't seem likely).


----------



## Procyon (Jul 5, 2006)

Do they really take the time to program things like that into every individual character though? Seems like they did it for some reason. I wonder if it's because you can get his weapon somehow?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 5, 2006)

That seems quite probable.

For that matter, that would suggest that Taihaku is not playable.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 5, 2006)

Why only Taihaku? D:


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 5, 2006)

His weapon has no name.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 5, 2006)

Ah, gotcha. I wonder why Keyaki of all people has such a powerful weapon. Would that imply that her character's level is that high as well?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 5, 2006)

It's not the weapon level, it's the actual character level, I believe.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh, okay. 

I like the names of the weapons. Sakaki's is interesting. Divine Frost Daybreak. It  just sounds cool. XD

Oh, and Violent Howl. Sounds like gut splatter to me.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 6, 2006)

Aye, here's hoping the weapon names get translated like that in the U.S. version.

Edit: link


----------



## Procyon (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh yeah, I saw that today! I honestly don't know what to think; but those better not be wheels there. XD Still, it's a cool idea, and the weapon is badarse.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 6, 2006)

Remind me to update my avatar and sig when Vol.2 is released in Japan.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Haseo 2nd Form turning into Skeith will have to step aside and make way for Haseo 3rd Form turning into Skeith 2nd.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 6, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Remind me to update my avatar and sig when Vol.2 is released in Japan.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I agree. I hope we get to see some other characters get a second form too. 

You know. 
*Spoiler*: _Roots stuff._ 



 I wasn't expecting Shino to be double d'ed by Tri-Edge so early. It's interesting though, because it leaves alot of room for the rest of the series. I wonder how things will progress now. D:


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 6, 2006)

Like I said once before, I hope it turns out kinda like this...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Episode 13 - mid-way point - Shino getting Data Drained
Episode 26 - end of series - Haseo getting Data Drained


----------



## Procyon (Jul 6, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Like I said once before, I hope it turns out kinda like this...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sounds good like that. 

Oh, I found something else that was pretty interesting on the Game FAQs forums today. I guess they're going to release the American version for $39.99 for the normal version, and $49.99 for a version with an action figure.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 6, 2006)

Ah yes, I heard about that a few days ago. Most interesting.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm going to watch episode 14 of Roots tomorrow. Any good? 

*Back from camping*


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 9, 2006)

Haseo unlocks "Angst Trigger", but that aside, there are more scenes with Tri-Edge (not to mention the first time he's mentioned by that name, likewise for Yata and Pai, I believe). It's a pretty good episode.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 10, 2006)

You know, I don't like the Tri-Edge = Ovan theory very much. I like Ovan.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 10, 2006)

That's a new one.

Although, it's true that they're never in the same room at the same time. <_<

Maybe Ovan just takes off his glasses like Clark Kent. XD

Regardless, it's not all that likely. Ovan can't really have two Avatars, for one.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 14, 2006)

So, it's confirmed Taihaku is a Steam Gunner now. That still seems like a funny image to me. He's going to be in episode 16, from some screen shots I saw. D: Interesting. Wouldn't it be cool if all the //GU characters got some kind of appearance in Roots?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 14, 2006)

Well, Taihaku wouldn't be the first person outside the Infinity Eight to do so (seeing as Bordeaux showed up in a previous episode and all), so it's quite likely that most characters will get a cameo of some kind.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 14, 2006)

Final Ultima said:
			
		

> Well, Taihaku wouldn't be the first person outside the Infinity Eight to do so (seeing as Bordeaux showed up in a previous episode and all), so it's quite likely that most characters will get a cameo of some kind.



I have a question. What is .hack//Cell about?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 14, 2006)

I can't really answer that until we finally get a decent translation.


----------



## Procyon (Jul 14, 2006)

Stupid Wafflehouse. They've been hogging the Raws, right?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 15, 2006)

For the most part, yes.


----------



## Razgriez (Jul 15, 2006)

The multi weapon is what I would choose simply because of the diversity it allows.

I would be using the steam gunner, blade, and flicker weapons.

Personally, the multi-weapon class is entirely an overpowered class because it practically allows the player to have 3 classes in 1. Yeah, cheap!


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Jul 27, 2006)

So has anyone heard about .hack://Fragment comes out. it's the online game
For the PS2 and PC.

I going old School my answer is twin blade.

Twin Blade is Just in middle of everthing. So there is nothing to worry about if one is facing wavemaster,blademaster,etc. But I don't how that has chances in .hack:// GU since that take place in 2016 and the other .hack// series are suppose to be in the early 2000's. 

So does anyone have any infro on Tri-Edge?


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 28, 2006)

This thread is specifically for the .hack Conglomerate (The World R:2) classes, not the Project .hack (The World) classes. As for info on Tri-Edge, it depends on what you want to know, really.


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Jul 28, 2006)

My question is about tri-edge is why does he look like Kite?
Take there has to be conections to kite and tri-edge.


----------



## Final Ultima (Jul 28, 2006)

Tri-Edge is using Kite's character data, that much is clear. To what ends is as of yet, unknown.


----------



## Rave007 (Oct 29, 2007)

*For those who don't understand this at all!!!!*

What's with the Jappanese stuff?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 30, 2007)

Rave007 said:


> What's with the Jappanese stuff?


you posted at an old tred which was made before e the english game were released


----------

